# apache2 startet nicht mehr



## vikozo (13. Juni 2017)

guten Tag
ich hab seit heute ein Problem das sich mein Apache2 Server verabschiedet hat.
ein 


> *# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart*
> [....] Restarting apache2 (via systemctl): apache2.serviceJob for apache2.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
> See "systemctl status apache2.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
> failed!





> # systemctl status apache2.service
> ? apache2.service - LSB: Apache2 web server
> Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/apache2; generated; vendor preset: enabled)
> Drop-In: /lib/systemd/system/apache2.service.d
> ...


Der Fehler ist korrekt soweit unter /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/ispconfig gibt es nur ein verzeichnis web2 ansonsten ist es leer (ls -a)
aber weshalb will er von dort aus was laden? und wie kann ich es verhindern das er von diesem Pfad etwas laden will?


----------



## Till (13. Juni 2017)

Zitat von vikozo:


> aber weshalb will er von dort aus was laden?


Das ist das PHP des ISPConfig vhosts.



Zitat von vikozo:


> und wie kann ich es verhindern das er von diesem Pfad etwas laden will?


Wiso verhindern, willst Du das ISPConfig nicht mehr funktioniert? Ohne PHP geht ISPConfig halt nicht. Die Frage ist eher, warum das bei Dir gelöscht wurde wenn es denn tatsächlich leer ist.

So sieht es aus wenn ISPConfig korrekt installiert wurde:


```
root@server ~ # ls -la /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/ispconfig
total 12
drwxr-xr-x 2 ispconfig ispconfig 4096 Jun 13 14:35 .
drwxr-xr-x 4 root      root      4096 Jun 13 14:35 ..
-rwxr-xr-x 1 ispconfig ispconfig  297 Jun 13 14:35 .php-fcgi-starter
```
Am Besten machst Du mal ein ISPConfig Update mit reconfigure services, damit die fehlende Datei wieder angelegt wird.


----------



## vikozo (13. Juni 2017)

> #  ls -la /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/ispconfig
> ls: Zugriff auf /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/ispconfig nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden


----------



## vikozo (13. Juni 2017)

Also mit dem update alleine klappt es nicht. 


> # ispconfig_update.sh
> >> Update
> Please choose the update method. For production systems select 'stable'.
> WARNING: The update from GIT is only for development systems and may break your current setup. Do not use the GIT version on servers that host any live websites!
> ...


ich habe diese Hilfe gefunden aber würde das meine bestehende Installation, überschreiben (vernichten?)

```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## Till (13. Juni 2017)

cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3.1.3.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3.1.3.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php

Findest Du in jeder ISPConfig release note und in zig posts im Forum.


----------



## vikozo (13. Juni 2017)

habs gefunden, danke - aber es geht noch immer nicht


> # */etc/init.d/apache2 restart*
> [....] Restarting apache2 (via systemctl): apache2.serviceJob for apache2.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
> See "systemctl status apache2.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
> failed!
> ...


----------



## vikozo (13. Juni 2017)

und ein PHP Mismatch


> Creating backup of "/usr/local/ispconfig" directory...
> Creating backup of "/etc" directory...
> PHP Warning:  mysqli::mysqli(): Headers and client library minor version mismatch. Headers:50553 Library:50630 in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/update.php on line 244
> Checking ISPConfig database .. OK
> ...


----------



## Till (14. Juni 2017)

Zitat von vikozo:


> habs gefunden, danke - aber es geht noch immer nicht


Dann schau mal in die Fehlermeldung rein, wie Du siehst fehlen da ja noch Dateien von anderen websites. Lösche den symlink in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ der dort genannten website web16 und versuche erneut zu starten, wiederhole das so lange biss er wieder startet und Du Dich in ISPCOnfig einloggen kannst. Dann gehst Du in ISPConfig auf Einstellungen > Resync und lässt die webseiten resyncen von ISPConfig, das sollte die fehlenden Dateien neu erstellen.

Zum PHP misamatch, den kannst Du gnorieren. Da hast Du vermutlich eine neuere PHP version aufd em server installiert deren mysql lib nicht 100% zur installierten mysql version passt. Funktioniert aber trotz des fehlers. oder du musst die php mysql-ng (name so ähnlich) installieren.


----------



## vikozo (14. Juni 2017)

@Till
danke für dein Unterstützung aber unter 



> *# ls -a*
> .                 000-ispconfig.conf             100-imkerei-kocher.ch.vhost  100-stadt-imkerei.ch.vhost  900-foto-kocher.biz.vhost
> ..                000-ispconfig.vhost            100-kocher.photos.vhost      100-stadtimkerei.ch.vhost   900-sirup.ch.vhost
> 000-apps.vhost    100-foto-kocher.com.vhost      100-kocher.reisen.vhost      100-wbzv.ch.vhost
> 000-default.conf  100-imker-ausbildung.ch.vhost  100-kozo.ch.vhost            100-weltmeer.ch.vhost


hab ich kein web16


----------



## florian030 (14. Juni 2017)

web16 = imker-ausbildung.ch


----------



## vikozo (15. Juni 2017)

@florian030 @Till 
vielen Dank, alle einträge ausser die 000-x gelöscht, Apache neu gestartet, ins ISPConfig eingestiegen und ein resync gestartet,
und alle Page sind da und alles läuft. VIELEN DANK  
Aber weshalb ist es plötzlich nicht gelaufen?


----------



## vikozo (15. Juni 2017)

ein kleines Problem hab ich noch, im ISPConfig unter Monitor hab ich die Info There are errors in your system log [More...] und richtig da sind alle Debug, Error und Warnungen aufgelistet, wohl über 500 Einträge - gibt es einen Trick diese auf einmal zu löschen?


----------

